# Bloody hell, which tablet?



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

This is for a sausage fingered numpty like me. Which one is the best (don't you just hate that question?) circa £150 spend

1) Kindle Fire
2) Blackberry Playbook
3) Nexus 7

Please explain why you chose your option :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd discount the playbook, it was too small for me and the apps aren't brilliant. Have you looked at the galaxy tab? There's plenty of android tablets available at <£200 that are as capable as the big hitters.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'd discount the playbook, it was too small for me and the apps aren't brilliant. Have you looked at the galaxy tab? There's plenty of android tablets available at <£200 that are as capable as the big hitters.


Which ones?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Galaxy tab can be had for £225, sony tablet can be had for <£200 if you go for the 16gb one as can the motorola xoom.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

iPad :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Grumps said:


> iPad :thumb:


You no listen


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Unless its just for reading books I would not have any of the listed , they are too small for me for browsing you want something like the galaxy tab or iPad size


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

To be honest its a little gadget for hols etc to check mails & the sales section here etc


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nexus 7 all day long. 

A 32GB version is coming soon and will cost £200 while also driving down the cost of the 16GB. 

There is already deals to buy the 16GB for £170.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive got a galaxy tab 10.1 but just ordered the kindle fire hd for the other half as its 50 more than the paper white and does alot more.

heard nothing but good things about the nexus


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

Might not be an option but I'm just using a cheaper android tablet, its a flytouch 8 which I paid £120 for from Amazon, I looked at nexus 7 but wanted a 10 inch screen for watching movies. It has capacitive screen. very responsive and quick enough for me. The only drawback is the battery life. If you are looking at 7" the nexus is Good for the money, I wouldn't personally pay what they ask for an iPad.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you can get a 16gb playbook for a £100 now.i have a playbook myself and absolutely cant fault it.sure the app store isnt even close to the ipad,but your paying a **** load less and you dont have to mess around with itunes etc.it plays any video format i have thrown at it and the only downside is that i bought a 16gb not a 64.nexus is very good though and supports android.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Nexus 7


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't go for any of those listed sorry.

Beware of blackberry, they are on shaky ground and have heard several rumours of them pulling out of the domestic market to support enterprise only in future.
The delay of bb10 is killing them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if blackberry jump ship i will be gutted.not about the playbook,but about the phones.i hate all these touch screen phones  give me buttons any day.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've heard great things about the Nexus 7. Cheap to buy and does a great job.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheers guys, looks like Nexus 7 is the winner


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html?gclid=CKG116L4oLMCFaTMtAod1CQARw&srcid=198&cmpid=ppc~gg~%28DTP%29_Tablets_-_Asus~Google_Nexus_7_%28E%29~Generic&mctag=gg_goog_7904&ef_id=j6hO-h9TB1cAAINW:20121027100115:s

And only £169 for the 16GB model now! Brand New


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html?gclid=CKG116L4oLMCFaTMtAod1CQARw&srcid=198&cmpid=ppc~gg~%28DTP%29_Tablets_-_Asus~Google_Nexus_7_%28E%29~Generic&mctag=gg_goog_7904&ef_id=j6hO-h9TB1cAAINW:20121027100115:s
> 
> And only £169 for the 16GB model now! Brand New


Yep, went to look at it today, looks like its the winner :thumb:


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Nexus 7.

It's priced well, performs, nice interface, plenty of accessories.. It is pretty much an all rounder, oh, and I have one too


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Pay £150 and get second rate, spend £269 and buy the best


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Pay £150 and get second rate, spend £269 and buy the best


I'll do that if you send me £119


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

If you just want it for email and stuff like I do then playbook is good, but careful as it's only wifi no 3g so you wilk need a phone with internet or wifi spot. The one I have has 64gb of storage which I can fill up with movies amd music.
Nexus and galaxy a two of the very good tablets and if I was buying o e now i'd probably go for the nexus 7.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Pay £150 and get second rate, spend £269 and buy the best


If you're talking about apple being the 'best' then that's just opining. Technology has moved on so fast, tablets are becoming far more affordable, especially with the competition around.

If you weren't talking about apple, my comment still stays valid for others who may have recommended the 'ipad' in this thread


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Nexus 7, and the 32GB is out next week (Nov 2nd)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Pay £150 and get second rate, spend £269 and buy the best


Not this again.

The Nexus 7 outperforms the iPad 3 in areas where 90% of tablets will be used.

The internet is faster and smoother. As is videos.

You can also stream from certain sites many use for watching football than no Apple device can.

Here is a review of the iPad 3 v the Nexus 7 http://www.itpro.co.uk/641896/apple-ipad-3-vs-google-nexus-7-head-to-head-review

How can the mini iPad even touch the Nexus 7 when the flagship device loses in many aspects?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 27, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> You no listen


I did but like others have said I wouldn't buy any of the others. It's my personal choice I would rather wait and save the money.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

80% for Nexus is hard to dismiss, also having used it today it's a winner :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Close then lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Google actually sells the Nexus 7 at a loss. They make costs back later through purchase of apps etc through google play.

You don't need to buy the apps and you are left with a device worth more than you paid. 

Not sure what Apple could do as they have have their own app store, but every other manufacturer is completely stuffed to even think about competing. 

Google have a brilliant spec phone coming soon too. Quad core 1.5ghz processor and 2GB RAM. 

I wonder if they will try the same selling logic again?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Superspec said:


> Close then lol


Yes, it's a tough decision :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nexus or Kindle for me, the Playbook by all accounts is a bit pants and as said BlackBerry haven't been fairing so well of late.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Kindle Fire HD over the normal Kindle Fire. Nexus 7 is good - only £100ish for the new iPad Mini.

I'm thinking about a tablet at the moment and for me it's either going to be:

Nexus 7 or iPad Mini


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Been looking at the Nexus 7 myself after watching quite a few in depth Youtube reviews.

The 32gb version is on sale from today for £199 I believe.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is the iPad mini worth the extra £100 over the kindle fire hd? 

I'm stick between the two as a Christmas present for the mrs. She's had an iPad before but we sold it on and she hasn't missed it particularly

Just don't wanna get the kindle and wish I'd got the iPad mini


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I think the Playbook can be taken out of the list.

Then between the other two you are down to the ecosystem behind it. Stock Android or the Amazon ecosystem.

As for iPad mini, I would say it isn't worth the extra £100 if you only use it at home and have no other Apple devices. If you use it only at home but have other Apple devices then you may have reason to go with the iPad over something else.

If you are going to be taking it everywhere with you then the iPad Mini may be a better choice as it is the only one with 3G/4G, the others are all Wi-Fi only.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jamest said:


> If you are going to be taking it everywhere with you then the iPad Mini may be a better choice as it is the only one with 3G/4G, the others are all Wi-Fi only.


Looks like they're bringing out a Nexus 7 with 3G...

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_32gb_hspa

Edit: Just seen they reckon it's being released on 13th November.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Blackberry are dead - hemorrhaging money and app developers know it. I would go with something that will be supported long term and undated / improved within it's life cycle.

Personally I'd wait and get an iPad mini.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No competition now Nexus 7 16GB brand new £159!

No need for 3G just tether to your phone.

For what it does that's a bloody bargain.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> No need for 3G just tether to your phone


I've got unlimited internet with 3 so that's exactly what I'll be doing.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Be careful they don't charge you for tethering though


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Be careful they don't charge you for tethering though


3 definitely don't :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tether away! Lol



Personally I would get the nexus 7. But seeing as its for the mrs I know full well she doesn't like android 

And if she opens it Christmas Day she'd know full well I was for me to play with lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Nexus being discounted by about £20 in most places. We have one and its excellent.

Helps I'm anti-apple as well I suppose


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Is the iPad mini worth the extra £100 over the kindle fire hd?


Yes, IMO, the amount of apps actually MADE for the ipad make it worth it on it's own, not just stretched phone apps in the android store.

Also the fit and finish and build quality make it worth it over the Kindle.

But on the other hand the kindle display is nicer, where as the mini is not as much in PPI


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Yes, IMO, the amount of apps actually MADE for the ipad make it worth it on it's own, not just stretched phone apps in the android store.
> 
> Also the fit and finish and build quality make it worth it over the Kindle.
> 
> But on the other hand the kindle display is nicer, where as the mini is not as much in PPI


plus you dont have to deal with the over bearing use of itunes and "its our way or no way" attitude of apple.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

silverback said:


> plus you dont have to deal with the over bearing use of itunes and "its our way or no way" attitude of apple.


Yeah and the constant releases of a New "Must Have" every year, they just release old technology in nice units and sell in millions because it's the must have thing.

They don't actually do anything that much better.

Oh and I've been a mac user since one of these: (still got 2 at work)









And use one of these every working day:










But i do everything that it does at home on a £350 PC:thumb: but it's not as good looking


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Think am going to buy the Nexus 7.


----------

